# Need A TNT Recipe For ABTs



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2010)

Today is a beautiful day and I'm thinking the grill needs to get more use.  Bouncing around the 'net, I was reminded of ABTs.  These are just about the best things I have ever tasted - in my whole life - ever!  I mean it.  Really.  

I've never made them but want to give it a try with my gas grill.  I will experiment with smoking and keeping a low temperature so  I can smoke them properly.  

If you have a TNT recipe you can share, I'd appreciate it.  Of course there are many available from a Google search.

Thanks in advance.

PS:  I really like them.


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2010)

OK, I'll bite. Whats an ABT? Antelope Bacon and Tomato sandwich?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 11, 2010)

Alix just saved me the embarrassment of asking the same question!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2010)

They are jalapeno peppers stuffed with some variety of cream cheese and cheddar blend with seasonings and often some meat like pulled pork or sausage and wrapped with bacon and smoked.

ABT = Atomic  Buffalo Turds.

As the saying goes, so good they'll make you jump up and slap yo mama!


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2010)

ROFLMAO! Learn something new every day. Thanks Andy. We call those poppers up here.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 11, 2010)

Andy the few times I've made them I've stayed pretty basic....Jalapeno Pepper 1/2's ~~ Cream Cheese ~~Little Smokies ~~ Bacon wrapped ~~~ They go quickly!! ~~~ However, after each time I've made them..I've always said...Next time a better quality sausage...A good tasting pork sausage, cut to pieces about the same size as the little smoky sausages. I like your idea of mixing in a little cheddar with the cream cheese...Get cookin!! 

Have Fun!


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2010)

OH! I never told you what we do. Stuff whole jalapeno with cream cheese. Roll in egg wash and then in bread crumbs and fry. Never done 'em on the grill.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2010)

Alix said:


> OH! I never told you what we do. Stuff whole jalapeno with cream cheese. Roll in egg wash and then in bread crumbs and fry. Never done 'em on the grill.



Yeah, we can buy those frozen at the supermarket.  They're really good too but not the same.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 11, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> They are jalapeno peppers stuffed with some variety of cream cheese and cheddar blend with seasonings and often some meat like pulled pork or sausage and wrapped with bacon and smoked.
> 
> ABT = Atomic Buffalo Turds.
> 
> As the saying goes, so good they'll make you jump up and slap yo mama!


When you first posted this thread I went to "help forum" and looked under "abbreviations" and found TNT but no ABT so I gave up. Now that I know I can assure you that I don't have a Tried N True recipe! ABT...ewww 
I have a favorite sausage though...it's white and called Johnsonville Bratwurst...found in where the hotdogs are. I like it much better than the fresh kind in the meat dept. You might want to use that in your recipe.


----------



## NavyJeremy (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is my little contribution.....

1 brick philly cream cheese
1 tub chive philly cream cheese
4-5 green onion tops sliced thin
4-5 garlic cloves minced fine
some kind of mexican 4 cheese blend
sriracha

cut tops off and slice in two, remove seeds and ribs
mix all above put in zip lock bag
fill peppers and wrap with a good bacon

I usually don't use any kind of meat but on one occasion I have used shrimp and they turned out pretty good.


----------



## NavyJeremy (Apr 29, 2010)

ABT's - SMF - Smoking Meat Forums

check out that link as well....a great website for all things smoke.  I believe that there is another member of the same forum on here somewhere as well....bbally


----------



## letscook (Apr 30, 2010)

I Clean the seeds out and then soak them in water overnite, changing the water once. 
I fill them with cream cheese and wrap bacon around them and do on the grill and somtimes in the oven. 
I have also taken hot sausage -crumbled it up and saute it with some chopped onions, drain well and mix in cream cheese then stuff the peppers.

sorry no measurements just by eye. i put enough cream cheese in to bind it to hold


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the recipes and link.  

Letscook, why do you soak the peppers?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 30, 2010)

andy, i smoked a batch recently with so-so results.

i made mine simply, with just cream cheese or mozarella cheese inside. they came out ok, but were definitely missing something. i guess you really need the meat inside, like the traditional little smokies, or pulled pork. 

i smoked them over a mix of hickory and apple for about 45 minutes at 275, then for another half hour at 300. the bacon didn't look done enough, hence the last half hour at higher temp. next time i'd do them at 300 for the full hour.

here's some pics.

ready for the smoker:







smoking away above a coil of luganiga (thin italian sausage):






the results:


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 30, 2010)

buckytom said:


> andy, i smoked a batch recently with so-so results.




It doesn't look like you made enough to share with everyone.. I may have to confiscate..


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 1, 2010)

Yo BT....Lookin good man!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 1, 2010)

c'mon over, frank. there's still a few left. dw doesn't eat that much bacon, and my boy can only eat so many hot peppers.

and thanks, uncle bob.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> ...Next time a better quality sausage...A good tasting pork sausage, cut to pieces about the same size as the little smoky sausages...




Uncle Bob, how do you think these would taste with andouille in place of the Little Smokies?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 15, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Uncle Bob, how do you think these would taste with andouille in place of the Little Smokies?



No comparison!! The Andouille would rule!! That's what I'm gonna use next time I make some......

Fun!


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, Uncle Bob.  I have some on hand so I can give it a try.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2010)

Well, I finally had an opportunity to make my first batch of ABTs.

I used a dozen jalapenos that I split.  I cleaned out the seeds and ribs with a melon baller.

I mixed cream cheese and shredded cheddar with grated onion, garlic, salt and pepper.  Spread some of this mix onto both halves of the peppers and laid a Lil Smokie on and put the halves together.  Then I wrapped each stuffed pepper in a strip of bacon.

I fired up the grill and put some soaked hickory chips in to start smoking.  Whey the smoke was going, I put the ABTs on the grill and had the grill going for about 2.5 hours at 275 F to 300 F.

They tasted really good.  Not very spicy hot at all since I took out the seeds and ribs.

SO ate some but wanted the bacon to be crispier.  I guess I'll have to crank up the heat at the end to crisp up the bacon.

Also, a lot of the cheese filling leaked out into the grill.  I'm not sure if I had the peppers too full, or the grill too hot, or wrapped the peppers incorrectly.

Any thoughts?


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jun 5, 2010)

I have never tried those TNT or ABT. Well, Thanks for the information. I'll try these dish if I will jump and slap my mama.


----------

